# How to make a float hook for Surf Fishing



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello again! I don’t get much time to surf fish, probably 2-4 times a month if I’m lucky. It forces me to get creative and try outside the box things. These creations have given me an advantage and here’s another one I pass onto to you. It’s a video on how to make a super easy float hook. It works!!! Just put your favorite bait on it!


https://youtu.be/TDXrWvjDiDQ


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Can be used on a single drop or double drop rig. When I use them on a double drop, I put a float hook on the top dropper and either a circle or kahle (2/0) on the bottom dropper. 


Appreciate your videos.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

So what's a "pomp shoe"? Never heard of it


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

It’s actually PompChew, my attempt at making a better FISHBITES.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> It’s actually PompChew, my attempt at making a better FISHBITES.


Ohhhhhh - thanks...


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Great video, thanks for posting!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, little late for this question since I just ordered those floats, but here goes.....what size float did you use?


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

kingfish501 said:


> Well, little late for this question since I just ordered those floats, but here goes.....what size float did you use?


3/8x3/4


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> 3/8x3/4


Ooops...I ordered 1/4 ×5/8.

Now I know what size to order next time.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now I know why you use the bigger ones. The little ones get hot in one hell of a hurry putting them on a hot hook. Yeeeouch.


----------

